# Wifi in Camping road trip



## albina (Apr 14, 2011)

hey guys,

I know that camping is a way to stay out of the city and the noise and cities activities (TV, phone, video games....)
But i'm sure i'm not the only one that want to have a wifi connection juste for 5min, at least to see House or send a mail to some friends:

I took the Usb modem with Sprint as i had my cellphone contract with them.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Personally, I steer away from the Internet when I go camping and technology in general when I go camping. The only techie stuff I bring is my cellphone for emergency purposes. As for the emailing and watching videos and stuff, that can always wait until I get back home.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

When we go camping I want "nothing" to do with any modern technology including a radio except electric for the fridge so we don't have to keep going to buy ice. set up camp and stay for a week without leaving the site.

where we camp we dont even get a cell phone signal and like it that way.


----------



## luckylynn (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas . We always take our Ipod touch & Ipad for reading books,and yes there are times we would like to check emails as well as other things. At our ages we can not spend all our time moving around like some young folks do and it is nice just to relax


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

*email and rv*

frankly I don't understand what you want technically. 
Send email, ok. Use the phone for this - sure if the phone software permits it and the phone connects to the cell tower.

Use the computer
connect like a cell phone, is probably what you have as a "modem" and you might need to install software. again, works only when a cell tower is nearby. 

Connect using campground wifi. 
1) get access code where required from owner of wifi antenna, rv park.
2) walk your computer to near the wifi antenna
3) install a directional wifi antenna and a wifi adaptor with coax-connector; point it to the park antenna. 
4) lift your own antenna high to "see" over the top of the other rv which is between your antenna and the park antenna.

Tell us how it went.


----------

